# How did you feel after your D&C?



## Topanga053

If you had a D&C, how did you feel afterwards?? I had mine 3 days ago and while I haven't had any cramping, I just feel _weird_ inside. I really don't know how to describe it better than that. Things just feel.. out of place. Did anyone else feel _off_ after their D&C and, if so, how long did it take for you to feel like yourself again???


----------



## lxb

hmmm... i had 2 rounds of medication for my mc but needed a d&c as there were still retaining proudcts. after the d&c, I think I just feel empty.. and every once in a while I feel some muscle twitches. Perhaps it's from the work they've done in there :shrug:

I think I started feeling "myself" again in ~2 weeks? I guess maybe I'm just psychologically affected that work has been done there... and the follow up appt with the doc just set everything in stone and in reality.

so sorry about your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## FeLynn

I have had 1 d&c and 3 d&e's all have been different. my d&c was after I gave birth so i cant really tell ya how it felt. 

my 1st d&e was Sept 2011 aside from being sad about my loss, I felt all kinds of things. They kept me over night and had me on meds. I also had a "gauze packing" which was HORRIBLE. I kept feeling the urge to pee I would get to the toilet and a tiny drop would come out, I would lay back in bed and I would get that urge again and again a tiny drip would come out. This happened for hours, they had me packed so tight it was couldn't pee to save my life. I was in pain and was crying.I was starting to feel like a baby. I told the nurse i couldn't take this any more and that I want the gauze packing removed, the dr said no so I sucked it up and then I had enough. I told the nurse give me my discharge papers I am leaving and removing this pack myself. Finally the dr said okay lets take it out I peed so much I filled the container the hospital put under the toilet sear twice. He said the packing shouldn't have affect me being able to pee but it did. I asked for meds for my headache and the med they gave me made me throw up I couldn't keep anything down. when I went home the next afternoon I felt okay. I had an iv drip in my arm the whole time.

The 2nd d&e was June 2012 my baby had died at 13.2 weeks had d&e at 14 weeks. I was released an hour later. I have to say I think they released me too soon. I was loopy and not myself I was very cold and shaking and dizzy. I could barely see straight. I got home and claimed into my bed and stayed there for 3 hours. the 3rd one was a week and a half afterwards the stay was an all day event. I got to there ER at 8am I had ultrasounds and blood done and the lovely IV. I got started on my blood transfusion and got transferred to labor and delivery b/c that is where I was best looked after, I hated it. I then had my repeat d&e and after I woke up they started my second bag of blood when they found out they did a mistake and accidentally gave me the wrong saline drip the one they gave me could cause my blood to clot. At midnight I was able to go home. I felt a little pain I was very tired.

I know I wrote a lot but I didn't give all the details about bleeding and feelings about my losses that all tie into this.


----------



## nailvarnish

I had mine last weds and only in the last day or two have my insides started to feel normal. I had aches, pulls, needle type stabbing pains and mild contractions. I also felt a bit of pain when I was going to the toilet I'm assuming from a catheter? I started to feel like I was getting thrush so I took an oral tablet for that and I've felt a lot better since that kicked in! I have had terrible headaches and backaches, like i do with pmt, and my skin has flared up with spots :( So one week on and I'm not feeling my normal self just yet


----------



## Topanga053

Nailvarnish, how often have you been getting the headaches? I've had consistent, TERRIBLE headaches (basically, one headache non-stop since the D&C) all week. I attributed it to my anemia from the blood loss. Were you anemic too?


----------



## PinkCupcake

I felt like my normal self 10 minutes after! i was up doing normal things the next day. No bleeding or cramps or anything. I just felt weird too, if i can find the right word then i'd say i felt empty afterwards which is pretty obvious when you wake up knowing you've had your precious baby removed from your stomach. It took exactly 8 weeks and 3 days for me to get a proper period, i'm now on my second period since my loss and they are thankfully going like clock work again. Wishing you well. xxx


----------



## nailvarnish

Topanga053 said:


> Nailvarnish, how often have you been getting the headaches? I've had consistent, TERRIBLE headaches (basically, one headache non-stop since the D&C) all week. I attributed it to my anemia from the blood loss. Were you anemic too?

Its constant, all day every day, I still have it today :( If its still here monday then I'm going to my doctor to check my blood pressure etc as far as i know I'm not anemic.


----------

